

JavaScript Mindmap (with cool demo) - sr3d
https://github.com/kennethkufluk/js-mindmap

======
toufique
Beautiful. Something oddly fun about fluid draggable objects. Kept me occupied
for a good 10 mins. Maybe useful as an idiot detector as well :P

------
icey
Here is the demo: <http://kenneth.kufluk.com/google/js-mindmap/>

~~~
Zecc
Red over Green!! Aaaaargh! My eyes!!

------
mhansen
Similar project: <http://arborjs.org/>

Cool Demo: <http://arborjs.org/halfviz/#/the-abominable-snowman>

I used arbor.js a a few months ago to make a graph of my facebook friend's
connections, and it was really easy.

------
pepijndevos
Hah, this is a lot more fun than generating dot files. I should do Twitter
mentions again. <http://pepijndevos.nl/2010/03/tweet-o-graph>

------
nhebb
ThoughtMuse is the nicest javascript mindmapping tool that I've seen:
<http://thoughtmuse.com>

------
est
I hope it adds collaps and expand :P

